# Transcript/GPA Review



## DickKnew (Mar 13, 2014)

Howdy, all.

So, I just received an email stating that I was recommended for admission to the graduate program (for screenwriting) to which I applied. Thrilling news.

The email went on to state that now my transcripts need to be reviewed, and that my GPA needs to be calculated. The program's website states that the university requires a 3.0 for the last 60 semester credits.

I'll admit that my transcripts might not be the highlight of my application, so I'm kind of having a panic attack right now. I quickly calculated and I think I had a 2.9 for my last 60 semester hours.

Does anyone with any knowledge of a similar situation know if I'm going to be S.O.L. in regard to admission? I'd hate to make it this far and then get the ax because my grades weren't the hottest.

I'm looking for someone to talk me down off the ledge.

Many thanks in advance.

--Rich


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 13, 2014)

Congratulations on your acceptance! I called a couple film schools years ago and asked them about this exact problem since my GPA was horrible. They told me that they accept their students based on talent, not grades. If the University rejects an applicant based on GPA but they are talented enough for the film program then the film program will intervene and force the school to admit the student anyways. I'm sure it happens all the time.  *cough* NCAA sports *cough*


----------

